# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل كيفية لترجمة الأعلام في التحقيقات والبحوث الجامعية (؟)

## مسلم بن عبدالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ما هيَ أفضل كيفية لترجمة الأعلام في التحقيقات والبحوث الجامعية ؟  
أرجو منكم التفضل بشرح الطريقة المثلى في ذلك إذ دائماً ما نرى إثقال بعض التحقيقات والبحوث بتراجم مطولة لا ضرورة لَها. 
مثلاً كتاب في الأصول يمر بنا فيه ذِكر أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه فنجد المحقق أو الباحث يكتب حاشية كبرى في ترجمته !!، ما المطلوب منه في مثل هذه الحال. 
وأرجو إرشادي إلى كتب أو مراجع في هذا الموضوع. 
ولكم الشكر.

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

أخي الحبيب (مسلم)، إليك كتاب الدكتور محمود الطناحي: "الموجز في مراجع التراجم والبلدان والمصنفات"، وهو مهمٌّ لما أنت بصدده.
للتحميل من هنا

----------


## أم الفضل

جزيت خيرا الرابط لايعمل (محجوب)

هل من طريق لإعادة تنزيله بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

الرابط الذي وضعته رابط مكتبة المجلس فكيف لا يعمل؟
المهم هذا رابط الميجا أبلود من هنا

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

الكتاب في المرفقات.

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

جُزيت خيراً يا أبا أروَى.

----------


## أم الفضل

نعم رابط المجلس لايعمل
جزيت خيرا تم التحميل

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

وجُزِيتُم مثله.
ونفَع الله بكم.

----------


## اليوسي المغربي

شكرا جزيلا

----------

